# A few redfish



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Finally got on my first reds of the season. I fished a spot that I've fished hundreds of times and never seen the redfish in there like they were yesterday. I found 4 big schools of reds tailing in about 6 inches of water. I was able to land one from each school on a chart/grizzly #4 sea ducer. It was a fun day for sure. Glass calm waters, almost no wind and plenty of sun.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

nice, thanks for the report


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Fun! Nice photos


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice! What part of then coast?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Good stuff man. Thanks for the report


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go

Awesome day


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Pretty cool. What filter/effect did you use on those pics.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks guys. No filter I just used the photoshop app to adjust the clarity and enhance the photos.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

very cool!!


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Caught them out of port oconner


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

That's what I meant- the Photoshop effect makes them look like those ultra-realistic paintings of pictures. Either that or you're oddly hairless like a Ken Doll.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> That's what I meant- the Photoshop effect makes them look like those ultra-realistic paintings of pictures. Either that or you're oddly hairless like a Ken Doll.


I think you can get that effect by turning the saturation waaaay up......and shaving your arms.


----------

